# What would it take for companies for clear phones



## theFOoL (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Now I've seen *Jerry Everything* and seen a few clear phones his made. What would it take for companies to realize we tech people would pay a little extra for the clear phones and no that wouldn't lose water or dust resistant to a certain degree. What y'all think?


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 13, 2019)

Clear phones might appeal to a few folks, but would most likely limited to a niche market, therefore very few of the major mfgr's would be willing to invest in whatever it would take to make them, since the ROI would be very low, limited & slow in coming.

Most everything electronic nowadays is made with volume sales in mind, which helps the mfgr to recoup their R&D, parts, and advertising costs over a wide base of users, and with few exceptions, niche items don't do that 

Another potential issue:  Almost all phones nowadays are sealed units, and I doubt if the mfgrs would want to make it even remotely possible for people to identify the name/type/size of the components inside....


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 13, 2019)

bonehead123 said:


> Another potential issue:  Almost all phones nowadays are sealed units, and I doubt if the mfgrs would want to make it even remotely possible for people to identify the name/type/size of the components inside....


Well...that's a piss poor argument. And not even true to the best of my knowledge. You must own an iPhone. Which are sealed. Other than those I've never seen another phone yet that was, and/or you couldn't fairly easily disassemble(hell...even iPhones can be taken apart if you know what you're doing). Granted I haven't seen a lot of phones either. But enough to know that "almost all phones nowadays" are NOT sealed though.

Anywho...it used to be a pretty common thing people did. I've still got my old Nokia 3595 I put a clear blue case on.









bonehead123 said:


> Clear phones might appeal to a few folks, but would most likely limited to a niche market...


You underestimate the power of novelty. It would appeal to a lot of folks.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 14, 2019)

thermals


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 14, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> thermals


Thermals for what...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 14, 2019)

Most plastics including the plastics they use to make Cell phones start off clear/transparent.

I used to make a nylon based plastic mixed with a silicone dust called glass beads that was incredibly strong but was also very expensive...


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 14, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Thermals for what...


A lot of phones and other modern devices use the casing to dissipate heat.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 14, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> A lot of phones and other modern devices use the casing to dissipate heat.


The casing of which are commonly made of plastic. Do you have a valid point here?

That's rhetorical...


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 14, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> The casing of which are commonly made of plastic. Do you have a valid point here?



Not always.  There are metal cased phones which I think was his point.



> Do you have a valid point here?



In a limited sense, yes, he does.  Plastic on flagship phones is...  less common than it used to be.  But still quite common if i'm being honest.


----------



## Komshija (Feb 17, 2019)

I would pay a little extra for a phone that offers more privacy. That excludes iPhones and pretty much everything else with Snapdragon SOC. 

Beyond that, I think that we might see glass-looking (transparent) smartphones within the next 10 years. Not really a big fan of that because I like durable metal-cased phones rather than easily scratchable glass phones or cheap looking plastic-cased phones.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 17, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Now I've seen *Jerry Everything* and seen a few clear phones his made. What would it take for companies to realize we tech people would pay a little extra for the clear phones and no that wouldn't lose water or dust resistant to a certain degree. What y'all think?


Well, you've seen those clear phones on JerryRigEverything, so they exist and are available.
TBH, transparent phones look like a cheap toy and are appealing to very small number of people. That's why there aren't many of them.
Plus, all you'll see in a new phone is a massive battery and  a small PCB with lots of shielding, so the nerd factor is even smaller now than it was before.

As a tech person I'd pay extra for a serviceable phone: the one you can get parts from the manufacturer without selling your soul to the devil, and the one that can be disassembled at home without using 5 different proprietary screwdrivers. I think the last one I really liked was an LG G5. If only they used full aluminium housing, better cooling and larger battery, I'd be still using it. But the assembly/disassembly is as easy as LEGO (plus you only need one ph00 screwdriver).



Komshija said:


> That excludes iPhones and pretty much everything else with Snapdragon SOC.


And leaves you with Kirin in Huawei products, and Mediatek...  real winners in the field of privacy...


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 17, 2019)

This 

*Transparent metal films for smartphone, tablet and TV displays
	
*


----------



## Komshija (Feb 19, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> And leaves you with Kirin in Huawei products, and Mediatek...  real winners in the field of privacy...


 Plus Samsung Exynos, which is not just a rebranded Snapdragon.
There's no such thing as absolute privacy in tech world. However, there are some devices that offer you more privacy, modifications and customizations than others.

iPhones are the worst privacy invaders on the market and in general very limited devices, so you can forget about modifications and customizations. Android devices and even Windows devices have the upper hand here. For sheeple this is totally irrelevant because they have their wonderful-super-duper overpriced device. 

Kirin 980 is currently the most powerful commercial SOC's for smartphones. Even the "old" Kirin 970 beats Snapdragon 845 by a small margin. Huawei made a major leap in the last 3 years and devices with Kirin 9XX SOC were and still are cheaper than the ones with Snapdragon 8XX. Cheaper doesn't mean lower or lesser in this case.


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Most plastics including the plastics they use to make Cell phones start off clear/transparent.
> 
> I used to make a nylon based plastic mixed with a silicone dust called glass beads that was incredibly strong but was also very expensive...


True enough, it's actually a trivial matter for a plastic manufacturer to produce clear/transparent plastic.


----------



## MatGrow (Feb 20, 2019)

That's a great idea. But I mostly worry about security clean phones. With no potential data to be stolen.


----------

